# Dr Shehata at The Miscarriage Clinic



## MrsMoose

I just wanted to start this thread for those of us who are having treatment under Dr Shehata so we could share our experiences.

After 4 losses I had my first appointment with Dr Shehata at his Epsom clinic this morning. What an absolute breath of fresh air! He made DH and I feel so comfortable, he explained everything and why he follows a particular protocol, and that he believes in empowering his patients with information so they know what's happening and can be involved 100% in the treatment. He was really lovely and I felt like for once someone was actually truly listening to me. 

He heard the story of my 2nd pregnancy (diagnosed PUL) and he said that it sounded like it was actually a very early miscarriage (so the methotrexate may not necessarily have been necessary). He's very confident he can help me, and he took blood for some blood tests. I'm going back next week for my HS10 and HS5 tests (only realised now those are his initials haha!). I've been put on 50miu Vit D3 per day, as well as 75mcg aspirin per day. We're going to also make sure my TSH levels are at the preferable level of 1 (the guideline is below 2.5 but he likes it to be lower). 

The tests and consultations are expensive (blood test £395 for the blood test and £200 for the consultation!) but I feel that, while it's expensive, money can't put a price on this.

Here's to successful treatment and may we all hold our babies at the end of it!

Carmen. xx


----------



## lolala

Hi,
I am also seeing Dr Shahata.

After 3 miscarriages and texts from NHS coming back normal I felt I has to do something more. My tests came back showing elevated NK cells and also that they are secreting something which is stopping me getting pregnant (its been 18 months since the last miscarriage)
I am waiting on another blood test before I can start on the treatment plan but feeling really positive about actually doing something!

Love to know how others are getting on x


----------



## MrsMoose

Hey lolala!

Welcome :) So glad to hear you're also being treated by Dr S. He's lovely!

I've got a high TH1:TH2 cytokine ratio for TNF-alpha cells. I've also got thyroid antibodies which are 5 times higher than the normal range! 

Basically my tests came out as follows:
TH1: TH2 Cytokine Ratio
TNF-alpha: IL-10 (CD3 + CD4 + T-helper cells): 34.8 (range: 13.2 - 31.0) *above range*
Natural Killer Cells count:
Normal
Thyroid Antibodies:
Thyroglobulin Antibody: 543.6 (range: 0-115) *Positive*
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies: 10.1 (less than 34 is negative)

Dr S put me on 2x Humira injections which I had to take 2 weeks apart. I now have to go for a blood test next week, which is 2 weeks after the last injection. If the TNF-alpha levels have dropped to normal, I can then start on the superovulation cycle using letrozole. I will be on prednisolone for the thyroid antibodies at the same time. I'm also on 50mcg of Vit D3, as well as 75mg of baby aspirin per day. Has he put you on the same?

Would love to hear how you get on! What blood tests are you waiting for? I had to go for HS5 and HS10 and they took 9 vials of blood....I fainted when they got to the 8th one, so just make sure you have someone with you if they're taking a lot of blood!

Fingers crossed - let me know how it goes :)

Carmen. xx


----------



## LeeC

Ladies. I just wanted to jump in here, hope you don't mind. 

I am nearly 40 and after 10 pregnancy losses I initially seen Mr Shehata 18 months ago and have been following his protocol for some time.
I am now 35 weeks pregnant. (no live children) Never did I think this would happen for me.

All my tests were normal over the years but I'm convinced it was the steroids that worked for me. I am now praying for a H&H delivery when I am induced in a few weeks.

Hugs to you all, I know how awful this journey is but there is hope. x


----------



## MrsMoose

Lee, I've followed your journey on the RM thread and I'm so thrilled for you! You really gave me hope when I read your story, and I'm so so glad that you are going to have your miracle baby in less than a month!!!!!

Thank you and hugs back to you. It's really touching to hear these success stories, thank you for sharing. Praying for a happy and healthy delivery and can't wait to see photos of your miracle little one.

Carmen. xx


----------



## lolala

MrsMoose said:


> Hey lolala!
> 
> Welcome :) So glad to hear you're also being treated by Dr S. He's lovely!
> 
> I've got a high TH1:TH2 cytokine ratio for TNF-alpha cells. I've also got thyroid antibodies which are 5 times higher than the normal range!
> 
> Basically my tests came out as follows:
> TH1: TH2 Cytokine Ratio
> TNF-alpha: IL-10 (CD3 + CD4 + T-helper cells): 34.8 (range: 13.2 - 31.0) *above range*
> Natural Killer Cells count:
> Normal
> Thyroid Antibodies:
> Thyroglobulin Antibody: 543.6 (range: 0-115) *Positive*
> Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies: 10.1 (less than 34 is negative)
> 
> Dr S put me on 2x Humira injections which I had to take 2 weeks apart. I now have to go for a blood test next week, which is 2 weeks after the last injection. If the TNF-alpha levels have dropped to normal, I can then start on the superovulation cycle using letrozole. I will be on prednisolone for the thyroid antibodies at the same time. I'm also on 50mcg of Vit D3, as well as 75mg of baby aspirin per day. Has he put you on the same?
> 
> Would love to hear how you get on! What blood tests are you waiting for? I had to go for HS5 and HS10 and they took 9 vials of blood....I fainted when they got to the 8th one, so just make sure you have someone with you if they're taking a lot of blood!
> 
> Fingers crossed - let me know how it goes :)
> 
> Carmen. xx

I'm off to Have my TB blood test before starting the humira injections. Great to hear from someone else on the same journey!


----------



## lolala

LeeC said:


> Ladies. I just wanted to jump in here, hope you don't mind.
> 
> I am nearly 40 and after 10 pregnancy losses I initially seen Mr Shehata 18 months ago and have been following his protocol for some time.
> I am now 35 weeks pregnant. (no live children) Never did I think this would happen for me.
> 
> All my tests were normal over the years but I'm convinced it was the steroids that worked for me. I am now praying for a H&H delivery when I am induced in a few weeks.
> 
> Hugs to you all, I know how awful this journey is but there is hope. x

Thank you for sharing your story. It's terrible that we have gone through these losses but your story gives me hope there is light at the end of the tunnel. Looking forward to reading about you'd LOs arrival x x


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Have you all had a good weekend? It's nice to be able to sit outside in the sun for a change....roll on summer! :)

Just an update from me. I had my blood results back from the 2 Humira injections. Turns out I'm one of the 5% whose TNF-alpha results increase instead of decrease :( It's now gone up to 41. I've now been put on another round of Humira, but the nurse said that they can only do two rounds, so regardless of the outcome of this round I can't do any more Humira. It's a bit frightening thinking that I could be back in the same situation in a month's time again, so I've been googling all sorts of things that will help to lower TNF-alpha and the inflammatory markers. Turns out tomato juice and good old Omega 3 fish oils are great at lowering TNF-alpha! 

I will say that one good thing has come out of this. I've had really bad knees for over a year. So bad that I feel like a woman of 90. I couldn't bend them for long periods, going on the train was absolute hell on earth and don't even think about trying to bend to sit on the loo...I've been having weekly physio and taking ibuprofen for the pain for months, and it helped for a little while but then came back full force. Funny thing is, ever since I took the Humira, the pain in my knees has disappeared. Completely. 100%. I'm just pleased not to be in constant pain, it's such a relief. The down side is that this is often an indicator of Rheumatoid Arthritis, so if it flares up again I'm going to go get checked out by my GP to run some RA tests, as RA is also an immune disorder (who knew!). Let's hope it doesn't come to that.

How are all of you lovely ladies doing though? Lolala - have you started Humira yet?

Have a wonderful week ahead.

Carmen. xx


----------



## Tasha

Hi Carmen,

I just saw you mention this thread on the recurrent loss thread, so thought I would pop in as I see doctor Shehata for the first time on the 24th, nervous but looking forward to it. I see him as an NHS patient. 

My history is two live births, a stillbirth at 36+6, another live birth, seven first trimester loses, a stillbirth at 24+3 and another six first trimester loses.

I have been diagnosed with a few clotting disorders (including Factor V Leiden), MTHFR and elevated natural killer cells via a biopsy in Coventry Hospital, with Professor Brosens and Professor Quenby. 

I have heard nothing but great things about Dr S.


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while - had PC issues and then life just became crazy. How is life going for you lovely ladies? I really hope that it's been a much more positive journey since we last spoke.

Lolala - how did your appointment go with Mr S? Are you on his NK treatment plan? I'm following the same one...
Lee - I haven't been following the boards but I think you may have some news as of May? ;)
Tasha - how are you doing? Did you see Mr S? What did he say?

As for me, well I think things are going well :) I had to take 2 lots of Humira as the first lot made my TNF-alpha count go UP...very weird, it happens in a small percentage of women apparently. I wasn't tested after the second round, as Dr S said there's nothing they can do after the 2nd round as I can't have a third round. Mr S did say that I should get tested for rheumatoid arthritis, as the pains in my knees that I've had round the clock for over a year disappeared when I took the humira!

I started my first cycle of Letrozole, and I've been on prednisolone, which has made me so hungry!! I was warned about the side effects, but honestly why did I have to get the one where I have to stuff my face very few minutes hahah :) I also had the Ovitrelle trigger shot 11 days ago.

I was told to do an HPT today (10 DPO effectively) and if it was positive to continue with the steroids and cyclogest. Well, I tested and it's a very faint positive. I emailed Louise (midwife) and she said to stop the steroids and test in a few days again and if it's definitely positive, to start the steroids again. She did say Ovitrelle can take up to 12 days to leave the system in some women, which can obviously cause a false positive.

Feeling nervous, but going to test again on Friday. Trying to remain pragmatic and not get excited/pessimistic too early....feel like a coke can that's been shaken so much it's going to explode any second.....

Carmen. xx


----------



## Tasha

Fingers crossed for you Carmen. :hugs:

I got my results on Friday, elevated NKC in my blood too, he said the profile shows an autoimmune issue/disorder too. So steroids etc, sure you know the drill x


----------



## MrsMoose

Tasha said:


> Fingers crossed for you Carmen. :hugs:
> 
> I got my results on Friday, elevated NKC in my blood too, he said the profile shows an autoimmune issue/disorder too. So steroids etc, sure you know the drill x

Oh my goodness Tasha. It really seems like this is more common than people give credit for. I was meeting up with an ex-colleague of mine on Sat morning (she's 46) and she never had children, having tried and failed with 2 IVF cycles. She has rheumatoid arthritis, and I think these tests were just starting out or not even heard of yet when she was trying for kids, but she said her doctor at the time said to her he always suspected her RA had something to do with her not being able to stay pregnant.

When do you start the programme? I've been superdosing on omega 3 as well, as it's supposed to help lower the TNF-alpha and NK cells naturally - are you on that too?

xxx


----------



## Tasha

Yes, it does seem much more common than they think. I think it is because research into recurrent loses or failed IVF is fairly new (well what is considered new in the medical world) because a) IVF hasn't been around for that long (again medically wise) and b) recurrent loses were just seen as a natural thing until not that long ago. 

I start now as AF arrived Friday afternoon just after I had seen him :haha: timing couldn't of been more perfect really. 

How are you feeling about everything?


----------



## MrsMoose

Haha yes, if ever you did want AF to start then that would be it ;) Be warned, I ate like a horse on the steroids....my poor hubby found himself making me toast with marmite at 23:30 at night because I was ready to eat anything that moved :rofl:.

You know, I'm actually feeling pretty positive. I was told at work that I was 'glowing' (although not in that sense) so I think I'm actually feeling like this could be it and it will work for me this time. I think I'm also more at ease with the whole thing, and not working myself up and getting myself agitated over small things. Now I'm just more of a 'let's just go with the flow' and it's made me far less stressed. Although having said that, I'll probably be stressing on Friday when I do the next HPT!!

Are you doing stimulated cycle as well with the letrozole and ovitrelle?
xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Well looks like this wasn't our round as :witch: arrived today :( Oh well. BUT on the plus side, it means a normal length cycle (thank you Cyclogest) with absolutely no pain or cramping like I usually get (although it's still early days but thankful so far hahah). Next round Mr S has upped my Letrozole to 7.5mg. 

Here we go again :)

How are all you lovely girls doing?

Carmen. xx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

Sorry it's been a while since I've last updated. Since my last post I've been on the Letrozole for 2 rounds, which have both been unsuccessful :( Been a trying time (in more ways than one)! Have got an appointment booked with Mr S on the 20th, and DH and I are going to speak to him about trying IVF again. I've lost so much hope with trying naturally. Seriously, DH and I were at it like rabbits for 10 days straight around the time of the trigger, and I can't believe not one caught!! It's really making us despondent, so we want to use the 2 frozen ice babies. 

How is everyone else doing?

Carmen. xx


----------



## MrsKelly123

Hi Mrs Moose,

This is my first post on bnb. Thanks for starting this thread. It's nice to see something current on Mr S. 

So your next appt is on the 20th? So sorry that the last cycle didn't work.

Lee - your story is an inspiration. So sorry about the heartbreaking losses that everyone has been through.

I had a mmc in March at 11 weeks but the baby only measured 6.5 weeks. We then waited for a full cycle and tried again and got pregnant immediately and miscarried again at 7.5 weeks with the baby again only measuring 6.5 weeks though we did see a hb before the mc completed naturally.

After that I couldn't wait. Like so many others, I felt frozen out by the NHS who didn't seem to appreciate being asked any questions and barely agreed to let me scan a second time the day after we saw the heartbeat despite all the strong mc signals.

So we found Mr S and met with him in July for the initial consultation and tests. At the time I didn't know that I was already pg for a third time but told him there was a chance. He wasn't v happy about the possibility as firstly, he likes to start treatment before ovulation as we know and secondly, I hadn't waited a full cycle after the mc.

He put me on aspirin and vitamin d3 and told me to continue with pregnacare max and omega 3 and to call immediately if I had a positive test. Sure enough a positive test arrived and Cheryl couldn't have been more helpful. She pulled out my results and told me I had high nk cells. I was on holiday so they sent a prescription for prednisolone and cyclogest through the post and booked me in for an intralipid infusion on my first day back.

My first scan is on Thursday and I'm terrified. I'm now 6+5 and no sign of blood but very aware this is my danger zone time. Literally counting down the days by marking everything I can to make the time go quicker.

I haven't found prednisolone too bad. I think my face is also getting 'moony'. Lol! &#127773; My dh suggests that I might not be that reasonable at the mo. surely not?! And I was also told at work that I was 'glowing'. 

So sorry for the long post. Really looking forward to hearing how everyone is getting on. I'm such a fan of Mr S. I want to recommend him to everyone and anyone whether or not they are looking to have children anytime soon!

Wish me luck for Thursday.

MrsKelly

Xxx


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi MrsKelly

So sorry for the late response. I'm very sad to hear your story and the loss of your little ones :( How did your scan go with him? I can completely understand your feeling of panic as you're in your 'danger zone'. You almost feel like if you could just get past this milestone everything will be ok. I can however say that the steroids turn me into the raging she-b*tch from Dante's inferno....or as my husband likes to say 'you're a coiled cobra waiting to strike....I'm scared' :rofl:

I really do like Mr S. After my 2 failed cycles (on cycle 3 at the moment with no ovitrelle trigger so in the 2ww at the moment) my DH and I said that we would like to go ahead with IVF. We are tired of waiting and the emotional strain it's putting on us to try naturally is just getting too much. So we're waiting to see if this cycle works out, and if it doesn't we're going back to Oxford for an FET with our 2 ice babies. Bit daunting to be going down the IVF route again, and personally I would've preferred natural conception (or as natural as can be in these circumstances) but we don't always have that choice and I'm just glad that Mr S instills some confidence in me. We really need someone like that in times like this. 

Please let me know how you get on. I would love to hear and I'm really hoping that all is going ok.

Big hugs,
Carmen. xx


----------



## gbnf

Hi All

I also have a extensive history of rmc x 11

i have a treatment plan from mr s at epsom

I have had a bfp this morning so back on the steroids for me, hoping and praying this lil one is a take home baby

I had steroids in my last pregnancy and had a further m/c later found out that the baby had trisomy 18 so highly unlikely that lil one was ever goning to make it. On the plus side I know it wasnt done to the steroids not working

Hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## Hope39

MrsM - Have you had a mycoplasma test? One of the rmc girls hasn't conceived following her 4mc and has just been diagnosed

She has to get the infection cleared before she starts her ivf

xx


----------

